# 92941 vs 92937



## jessica1974 (Dec 11, 2013)

If the patient is having a NSTEMI (410.70) and the physician places a stent. However the stent is through a bypass graft which code is more appropriate?  I usually use the MI code because I feel it's more revelant to the situation.  But is this correct?  Just questioning myself and making sure. Thanks for the advise.


----------



## Jess1125 (Dec 11, 2013)

jessica1974 said:


> If the patient is having a NSTEMI (410.70) and the physician places a stent. However the stent is through a bypass graft which code is more appropriate?  I usually use the MI code because I feel it's more revelant to the situation.  But is this correct?  Just questioning myself and making sure. Thanks for the advise.



I would also say 92941 as that service is more "valued" than the 92937 on the hierarchy for the new PCI codes. 

Jessica CPC, CCC


----------



## jmote14 (Dec 11, 2013)

That's funny because I do the exact opposite in this situation, because the doctor directly states that he is placing the stent through the graft I use the graft code for the stenting, which is the 92937, despite the fact that the patient had an MI.

I find that what the doctor directly dictates is most important.  That's just what I do though. 

We are all named Jessica!!!!  I just noticed that. Anyway, I think either way it will get paid, either way would be fine, we just do it differently. NO coders code the same!!


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Dec 12, 2013)

jmote14 said:


> That's funny because I do the exact opposite in this situation, because the doctor directly states that he is placing the stent through the graft I use the graft code for the stenting, which is the 92937, despite the fact that the patient had an MI.
> 
> I find that what the doctor directly dictates is most important.  That's just what I do though.
> 
> We are all named Jessica!!!!  I just noticed that. Anyway, I think either way it will get paid, either way would be fine, we just do it differently. NO coders code the same!!



Hi all,
 You might want to consider this when reporting these intervention codes.

The reporting hierarchy, from highest to lowest, for these base codes is:
92943 = 92941 > 92933 > 92924 > 92928 > 92937 > 92920
Source: Distributed during the AMA CPT® 2013 Annual Symposium, based on revised relative value unit (RVU) valuations.

There is the guidance on which code fits this scenario best.


----------

